# Bobcat s650 vs deere 326d



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I am going to be adding another skid on Monday and am still not sure which way to go. I got hooked on the New Holland design years ago but I cannot get one now and I guess the new ones are having electrical probs. The deere is the same basic design but with some improvements. The new s650 bobcats are pretty nice as well. It will be pilot style controls either way. I am kinda torn which way to go, any opinions? I am currently leaning towards the deere mostly cause my bobcat dealer always has major wait time when you really need it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I personally wouldn't even consider buying either one w/o at least a half day demo. That will honestly tell you which one YOU like better than anyone here can. IMO, there both well built machines and capable, it really comes down to dealer support & personal preference.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree, spend a few hours in each machine. They are both solid machine but you might feel more comfortable in one than the other.
I am a bobcat fan but if you can't get parts in a timely fashion that can cause major problems.
Robert


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We looked at Cat 262 , Bobcat 650 and the Deere 326. All three are nice machines and I dont think you could go wrong with any of them.Our Cat dealer worked the hardest for the deal. The Deere dealer laid out there price and that was it almost 4 k higher and a higher intrest rate. So they were out of the game. Also read on here that someone had a new 326 and had lots of problems with the pilot controls being to jerky. Bobcat could not get us a machine for 8 weeks and there again there were some reports of pilot control problems. The 2 dealers went back and forth on pricing and Cat threw in some more goodies. The Cat also had 1.1 % for 60 months. Go with which machine and dealer you feel has the best support. They are all nice machines


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

finally got this sorted out, ended up with a used s250 2speed bobcat. Would have rather gone new but found a nice used one and the price was right. No pics but they are a dime a dozen seen one seen them all.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

bullit340;1239123 said:


> finally got this sorted out, ended up with a used s250 2speed bobcat. Would have rather gone new but found a nice used one and the price was right. No pics but they are a dime a dozen seen one seen them all.


Not a bad choice. It's a good solid machine. Care to share the year, hours & price?
I've got the Deere 326d, while the pilots can be a little jerky, we like the machine, got a great deal & have a good relationship with the dealership.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I to am interested in hours and price. I am looking for a 2speed S205 right now for a 2nd machine. Most of the S205's I am finding are not 2speed.
Robert


----------

